# LATIN STYLE CC. & SKANLESS CC. PICNIC



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

_
LATIN STYLE CC. & SKANLESS CC.
PICNIC IS BACK AGAIN AT BEER BROOK PARK ON SEP/13/2008
ALL CLUBS AND FAMILY MEMBERS INVITED. THERE WILL BE FOOD AND DRINKS PROVIDED FOR EVERYONE, AND THE BOUNCE HOUSES FOR THE KIDS, AND CLUB GAMES AS WELL. SO COME OUT AND HAVE SOME FUN FOR THE DAY!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

_


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Apr 15 2008, 08:19 PM~10425615
> *
> LATIN STYLE CC. & SKANLESS CC.
> PICNIC IS BACK AGAIN AT BEER BROOK PARK  ON SEP/13/2008
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SOUNDS GOOD FAM SEE YOU THERE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Apr 15 2008, 08:19 PM~10425615
> *
> LATIN STYLE CC. & SKANLESS CC.
> PICNIC IS BACK AGAIN AT BEER BROOK PARK  ON SEP/13/2008
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

Ohhh hell yea we will be there....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

HAVE A GOOD TIME AND SOMEONE EAT A TACO FOR ME


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

shit im there fo sho


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 17 2008, 12:11 AM~10435941
> *HAVE A GOOD TIME AND SOMEONE EAT A TACO FOR ME
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

You know we will be there bright and early


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Apr 20 2008, 09:19 AM~10459150
> *ttt
> *



WHATS UP SAL LOOKS LIKE EVERYONES READY FOR 2008!!!


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Apr 22 2008, 05:55 PM~10478762
> *
> WHATS UP SAL LOOKS LIKE EVERYONES READY FOR 2008!!!
> 
> *


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

BETTER HAVE THEM CARNITAS READY!!!! YOU KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*CARNITAS</span></span>*
:biggrin:


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

GWAP CITY..... CHECK OUT THE TRACK "GWAP CITY" 
www.myspace.com/johnnythe3rd

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suprementertainmen_@Apr 23 2008, 01:46 PM~10485865
> *GWAP CITY..... CHECK OUT THE TRACK "GWAP CITY"
> www.myspace.com/johnnythe3rd
> 
> ...


J3 will be in the house...


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ill be there to support


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

*
DAM CANT WAIT TO GET THIS PARTY STARTED!!
*


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

weres the flier homies??


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

on the works.... homie :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@May 1 2008, 08:28 PM~10556024
> *on the works.... homie :biggrin:
> *



Here's the start....it will probably change but the flyer should be ordered by the end of the weekend....


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

If anyone has a high resolution shot of the Monte from Latin Style please send it to [email protected] That's the only pic I had of the car.

Preferably with the car together....not a show set up.


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here's the back...someone who knows the directions, please doublecheck. I'm not sure if they are right but it's all I could find through mapquest. Couldn't find an address for the park.


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

looking good kutty...get down!! :biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 3 2008, 10:48 PM~10570240
> *Here's the start....it will probably change but the flyer should be ordered by the end of the weekend....
> 
> 
> ...


tight flyer dog, i like :biggrin: i like :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

OK, redid some stuff.....

Front









Back








Back #2









Which back looks better...orange or green???? The front is going to stay orange.


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 6 2008, 08:01 PM~10594840
> *OK, redid some stuff.....
> 
> Front
> ...


THE GREEN BACK IS OFF THE HOOK


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

SORRY HOMIE HERES A PIC IF YOU NEED IT


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Cool, thanks I like the one I had but wasn't sure if you guys would want it since you can see the driver/passenger. If you guys are cool with it, I'll just leave the one on there...the monte looks mean locked up.


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 6 2008, 08:42 PM~10595257
> *Cool, thanks I like the one I had but wasn't sure if you guys would want it since you can see the driver/passenger.  If you guys are cool with it, I'll just leave the one on there...the monte looks mean locked up.
> *


NO THATS COOL BRO IT LOOKS GOOD THAT WAY HE WILL GET A BIGGER HEAD ON HIS SHOULDERS WHEN HE SEES THE FLYER LOL. YOU COMING OUT FRIDAY TO TURLOCK!! :cheesy:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@May 6 2008, 09:55 PM~10595359
> *NO THATS COOL BRO IT LOOKS GOOD THAT WAY HE WILL GET A BIGGER HEAD ON HIS SHOULDERS WHEN HE SEES THE FLYER LOL. YOU COMING OUT FRIDAY TO TURLOCK!! :cheesy:
> *



Wish I could but it's my daughters birthday, family first...


----------



## SKANLESS 46 (Jan 22, 2008)

nice job KUTTY.this is ur homeboy SMOKEY :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SKANLESS 46_@May 6 2008, 10:59 PM~10595924
> *nice job KUTTY.this is ur homeboy SMOKEY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    :biggrin:
> *



Thanks man!


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

NOW LETS GET THIS PARTY STARTED!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 6 2008, 09:44 PM~10595790
> *Wish I could but it's my daughters birthday, family first...
> *


TRUE DAT!!


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

HOPE TO SEE THE RIDAZ OUT THERE!!


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

when do we get the flyers so when can start passing them out?


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@May 8 2008, 12:40 PM~10608442
> *when do we get the flyers so when can start passing them out?
> *


WE SHOULD HOPEFULLY GET THEM BY FRESNO SHOW/FRISCO MAY 19


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@May 8 2008, 07:54 AM~10606787
> *HOPE TO SEE THE RIDAZ OUT THERE!!
> *


You know we will be out there....  :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@May 8 2008, 06:53 PM~10611593
> *WE  SHOULD HOPEFULLY GET THEM BY FRESNO SHOW/FRISCO  MAY 18
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_COOL ......................................._


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Just put the order in, will confirm tomorrow...hopefully they will be here before next weekend. Also changed Latin Styles logo to black before I sent them. Here is the final....final


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

tight flyer yo, :biggrin: i like the final one, looking bad ass.  



> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 8 2008, 11:01 PM~10613652
> *Just put the order in, will confirm tomorrow...hopefully they will be here before next weekend.  Also changed Latin Styles logo to black before I sent them.  Here is the final....final
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

1 OF THE BEST BARBEQUES I HAVE EVER GONE TO....... ALL I WAS ABLE TO EAT AND DRINK!!!! 

CARNITAS & BEER..... U AWREADY KNOW.....


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suprementertainmen_@May 9 2008, 05:32 PM~10618788
> *1 OF THE BEST BARBEQUES I HAVE EVER GONE TO....... ALL I WAS ABLE TO EAT AND DRINK!!!!
> 
> CARNITAS & BEER..... U AWREADY KNOW.....
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

U KNOW HOW WE DO IT!!!!


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

T
T
T
FOR DA HOMIES FROM Brown Persuasion C.C. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I just checked and the flyers should be delivered on Friday to my house.

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 14 2008, 11:58 PM~10659020
> *I just checked and the flyers should be delivered on Friday to my house.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Flyers are here..... :biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@May 19 2008, 04:21 PM~10689800
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT 4 DA HOMIES  :thumbsup:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoWayz_@May 20 2008, 09:51 PM~10701340
> *TTT 4 DA HOMIES   :thumbsup:
> *


* :uh: :uh: Yea What He SAid  :biggrin:  *


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born2Ryde_CC_209_@May 20 2008, 11:16 PM~10701543
> * :uh:  :uh:  Yea What He SAid    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

BUMP FOR DA HOMIES!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hopefully this year we have more people to participate in the hop


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT for da Homies.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@May 30 2008, 04:48 PM~10773232
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

:cheesy: :biggrin: uffin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

:cheesy: :biggrin: uffin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

LORDS TREASURES CC MINISTRY CAR & BIKE SHOW 
REGISTRATION @7:00 - 11:00
SHOW STARTS @ 12:00-4:00 FREE CAR & BIKE REGISTRATION FREE ADMISSION
CALL SERGIO FOR REGISTRATION @221-2884
SATURDAY JULY 12 , 2008</span><span style=\'colorurple\'>@ AIRPORT ASSEMBLY OF GOD CHURCH 
603 BENSON AVE MODESTO ,CA 95354
DIRECTIONS: GO ON YOSEMITE AVE TURN LEFT ON SANTA CRUZ ,MAKE A LEFT AT OREGON AVEAND ITS ON THE CORNER OF ORGEN AND BENSON AVE IN MODESTO
FAMILY EVENT NO ALCOHOL, NO DRUGS ,NO COLORS


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

allright guys..just added ..HOCUS INK TATOOS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE putin out some art ....homeboy is very prof. and very good at what he does ...illl post some pics of his work soon


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

COOL ARE THERE ANY HOPPERS OUT THERE OR WHAT? OR ARE WE JUST GONA HAVE TOO BRING THE CHIPPERS OUT TOO SATISFY THE CROWD THAT DAY.. DAMM HOMIES WERE GIVING OUT MONEY...... FREE MONEY AT THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LET US KNOW IF ANYONE INTRESTED IN HOPPING THAT DAY... THANKS.


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

SUP FAMILY ITS GETING CLOSER!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Jun 11 2008, 07:16 PM~10849449
> *SUP FAMILY ITS GETING CLOSER!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


whats up gabe ...looks like were gonna have alot more vendors than last year....... THEYcant go wrong ...NO FEE


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Jun 12 2008, 08:54 PM~10859995
> *whats up gabe ...looks like were gonna have alot more vendors than last year....... THEYcant go wrong  ...NO FEE
> *


SUP SAL U THINK I CAN GET THE REST OF THOSE FLYERS SOMETIME SOON... :biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Jun 14 2008, 06:06 PM~10870553
> *SUP SAL U THINK I CAN GET THE REST OF THOSE FLYERS SOMETIME SOON... :biggrin:
> *


hell ya let me know when


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

TTT...........


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SKANLESS 46 (Jan 22, 2008)

what up SkanlesS family jst passing by to c if u guys r ready 4 the show.were u b at gabe u cut out at sonics tell all latin style i said whats up.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: weres skanless victor :dunno: :dunno: hit me up brother. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SKANLESS Y QUE (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:  whats up fellas....cant wait for this year...will be a good one....


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

YEA HAD TO GO TO WORK THE NEXT DAY..


----------



## SKANLESS 46 (Jan 22, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

T
T
T
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

TTT.......


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

NO EXCUSE GIRL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE SEPTEMBER 13,


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Jun 21 2008, 02:45 PM~10920602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

im comin out there ill burn some motos 4 u i got a lil sumthin sumthin, anyway i keep hearin bout this so called green elco some dude from ceres named gwap citi thats supposed to do sumthing havent seen the car it must be just talk, i know the local hoppers and if your out there[gwap city] let your ride out and come and play


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 22 2008, 08:35 PM~10928096
> *im comin out there ill burn some motos 4 u i got a lil sumthin sumthin, anyway i keep hearin bout this so called green elco some dude from ceres named gwap citi thats supposed to do sumthing havent seen the car it must be just talk, i know the local hoppers and if your out there[gwap city] let your ride out and come and play
> *


----------



## brougham swanga (Feb 3, 2008)

will be in the house with a couple of hoppers!!!!!!!!!just hope everyone charges their shit so their will be no excuses!!!!unoe!!!!!!


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

i hear ya!!!..no excuses


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

LAST YEARS WINNER!!!


----------



## brougham swanga (Feb 3, 2008)

hope to see him this year...................


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brougham swanga_@Jun 23 2008, 11:42 PM~10937764
> *hope to see him this year...................
> *


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 22 2008, 06:35 PM~10928096
> *im comin out there ill burn some motos 4 u i got a lil sumthin sumthin, anyway i keep hearin bout this so called green elco some dude from ceres named gwap citi thats supposed to do sumthing havent seen the car it must be just talk, i know the local hoppers and if your out there[gwap city] let your ride out and come and play
> *


COOL WE WOULD LIKE A BIGGER TURN OUT THIS YEAR.. :biggrin:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brougham swanga_@Jun 23 2008, 09:42 PM~10937764
> *hope to see him this year...................
> *


I THINK HE SOLD HIS RIDE...


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brougham swanga_@Jun 23 2008, 08:28 PM~10937163
> *will be in the house with a couple of hoppers!!!!!!!!!just hope everyone charges their shit so their will be no excuses!!!!unoe!!!!!!
> *


COOL HOMIE BRING WHAT YOU GOT YOUR MORE THAN WELCOME.. BUT LEAVE THE ADITUDE AT HOME THANKS.... AND GOOD LUCK.... :biggrin:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKS LIKE THE HOPP IS GONA BE GOOD THIS YEAR SAL..


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Jun 24 2008, 10:09 PM~10944783
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LOOKS LIKE THE HOPP IS GONA BE GOOD THIS YEAR SAL..
> *


ya ...lets see who takes bragging rights in the 209..its over due


----------



## brougham swanga (Feb 3, 2008)

dont trip!!!its all for fun!!!!!unoe....fuk the drama!!!!!!!lets have fun!!!!!!!


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brougham swanga_@Jun 24 2008, 10:19 PM~10944867
> *dont trip!!!its all for fun!!!!!unoe....fuk the drama!!!!!!!lets have fun!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Jun 24 2008, 10:05 PM~10944738
> *I THINK HE SOLD HIS RIDE...
> *


he sold that one thats in the picture. he is suppose to still have the old one still


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

anyone have any front and rear bumper fillers to fit a 86 buick regal for sale that are in excellent condition. if u do PM me. trying to get my car painted here but really hard on cash to come up with the 320.00 a company wants for some new ones.


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

yup last years winner was a kingfish built car thats how its goin down again this year and the homies from blvd are comin,  this years hop gonna be real goood


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

ttt all day uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

BROWN SOCIETY FROM [559]
WILL ALSO TRY TO BE THERE. COMING OUT WIYH A SINGLE MONTE TO PLAY WITH SOME DIFF FOLKS. :biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jul 2 2008, 11:26 PM~11002604
> *BROWN SOCIETY  FROM [559]
> WILL ALSO TRY TO BE THERE. COMING OUT WIYH A SINGLE MONTE TO PLAY WITH SOME DIFF FOLKS.  :biggrin:
> *


come on oout ...you will not be dissapointed!!!


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

SUP FAMILY ITS GETING CLOSER


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

*YEA BOY*


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Sup Fellas....


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 7 2008, 08:37 PM~11032664
> *Sup Fellas....
> *


wat up PLAYA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

:0


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

T
T
T
HOMIES.....


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Jun 8 2008, 11:36 PM~10827470
> *allright guys..just added ..HOCUS INK TATOOS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE putin out some art ....homeboy is very prof. and very good at what he does ...illl post some pics of his work soon
> *


here are some pics of homboys work.......so if anybody wants a tat done HOCUS INK will have a booth out there


----------



## brougham swanga (Feb 3, 2008)

blvd classics will there to support......bringn a single pumper out to play!!!!!!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brougham swanga_@Jul 20 2008, 01:27 PM~11132956
> *blvd classics will there to support......bringn a single pumper out to play!!!!!!
> *


yes i could have someone to hopp wit :biggrin:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

I KNOW FOR DAMN SURE THERE IS GONNA BE MORE HOPPERS THIS YEAR


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Jul 22 2008, 08:53 AM~11147108
> *I KNOW FOR DAMN SURE THERE IS GONNA BE MORE HOPPERS THIS YEAR
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: $$$$$$$$$


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_YO SAL, DID EVERYONE MAIL PRE REG FOR STREETLOW FRESNO._


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Jul 23 2008, 05:43 PM~11161803
> *YO SAL, DID EVERYONE MAIL PRE REG FOR STREETLOW FRESNO.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

ITS GETING CLOSER!!!
 :0


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

whats up ...gabe ..you ready ????you matching us on the kegs?????? :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

*so thees a hop??
categories n is there any pay out??*


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Jun 10 2008, 07:54 PM~10842022
> *COOL  ARE THERE ANY HOPPERS OUT THERE OR WHAT? OR ARE WE JUST GONA HAVE TOO BRING THE CHIPPERS OUT TOO SATISFY THE CROWD THAT DAY.. DAMM HOMIES WERE GIVING OUT MONEY...... FREE MONEY AT THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LET US KNOW IF ANYONE INTRESTED IN HOPPING THAT DAY... THANKS.
> *


see yall there  


sup to all blvrd classic homies :cheesy:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 31 2008, 10:51 PM~11230753
> *so thees a hop??
> categories n is there any pay out??
> *


YES THERE Is$$$$$$$ INVOLVED................single-150.00 double-150.00


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Brown Persuasion will be in the house representing Stocktone..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SEPT. 7TH CHOLO DJ FUNDRAISER
WIENERSCHNITZEL'S
4229 WOODRUFF
LAKEWOOD CS. 90713
ROLL IN 7-10AM
SHOW TIME 10-4PM
CARS $15 DONATION
MOTORCYCLES/BIKES $10 DONATION
RAFFLES,TROPHIES FOOD
100% OF ALL PROCEEDS TO GO TO LEGAL EXPENSES
GRACIAS TO ALL IN ADVANCE, EVEN TO THE HATERS.


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

tttt :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj307/dadysgirl2/2008STREETLOW-
[img]http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj307/dadysgirl2/SUPERFESTCARSHOWPOTORVILLE107.jpg









































































[url=http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj307/d...TORVILLE105.jpg]http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj307/d...TORVILLE105.jpg[/url][/img]


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

YEA BOY YOU DID FUCKING GREAT TO GO AGAINST A RADICAL... 
FFFUUUUCCCKKK SSTTRREETT LLOOWW!!!!!!!
[/SIZE]


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Supreme Familia (May 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_WHAT UP SAL_


----------



## Supreme Familia (May 22, 2008)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Scan91 how long do you guys plan on staying out there Homie....?We have a wedding escort, but i plan on shooting down there right after. I been waiting for your picnic all season...To get some carnitas...LOL  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

IS EVERYONE READY!!!
 :biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Sep 3 2008, 07:03 PM~11510661
> *Scan91 how long do you guys plan on staying out there Homie....?We have a wedding escort, but i plan on shooting down there right after. I been waiting for your picnic all season...To get some carnitas...LOL    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats up !...it all good homie...the bbq usually last till 7o-8:00..but the food?????? :biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

ALRIGHT FELLAS....COUPLE OF CHANGES THIS YEAR............WE ARE GONNA BE CHARGING $5.00 FOR ALL YOU CAN DRINK BEER.....EVERYTHING IS LEGIT FOR ALCHOL AT THE PARK WE HAVE A PERMIT (SO NO WORRIES) :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Sep 3 2008, 07:53 PM~11512661
> *ALRIGHT FELLAS....COUPLE OF CHANGES THIS YEAR............WE ARE GONNA BE CHARGING $5.00 FOR ALL YOU CAN DRINK BEER.....EVERYTHING IS LEGIT FOR ALCHOL AT THE PARK WE HAVE A PERMIT (SO NO WORRIES) :biggrin:
> *


Kool Homie....$5.oo for all you can drink beer thats a good change..LOL See you guys there.... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ToTheTop


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Sep 3 2008, 08:53 PM~11512661
> *ALRIGHT FELLAS....COUPLE OF CHANGES THIS YEAR............WE ARE GONNA BE CHARGING $5.00 FOR ALL YOU CAN DRINK BEER.....EVERYTHING IS LEGIT FOR ALCHOL AT THE PARK WE HAVE A PERMIT (SO NO WORRIES) :biggrin:
> *


hey what about all you can drink soda dont forget about the non drinkers... Cant wait for this one its mandatory so see you there..


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born2Ryde_CC_209_@Sep 4 2008, 02:14 AM~11514490
> *hey what about all you can drink soda dont forget about the non drinkers... Cant wait for this one its mandatory so see you there..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

THE SHIT TODAY WAS COOL SAL THANKS FOR HELPING OUT HOMIE,,


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

*
ONE MORE WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: 
*


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## onepinchegrandprix (Aug 24, 2008)

INSPIRATIONS WILL BE THERE....


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

HEY SAL DID YOU MENTION THE ANNOUNCEMENT ABOUT THE CERVEZA???


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ill be there but with no car

imma try to get my boy to take his rivi


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 9 2008, 03:49 PM~11560150
> *ill be there but with no car
> 
> imma try to get my boy to take his rivi
> *


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by onepinchegrandprix_@Sep 7 2008, 12:17 PM~11540214
> * INSPIRATIONS WILL BE THERE....
> *


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

allright fellas ready for this weekend?????? i hope so.......

2 jumpers for the kids---check

dj---check

shit load of CARNITAZ----check

6 kegs of BEER----- check-- (with permits)


and much much more
hope to see all you riderz out there


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Sep 9 2008, 08:30 AM~11556631
> *HEY SAL DID YOU MENTION THE ANNOUNCEMENT ABOUT THE CERVEZA???
> *


all you can drink BEER ..$5.OO :biggrin:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

HOPE PEEPS CAN SPARE 5 BUCKS FOR ALL THE BEER YOU CAN DRINK


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Sep 10 2008, 08:24 AM~11565870
> *HOPE PEEPS CAN SPARE 5 BUCKS FOR ALL THE BEER YOU CAN DRINK
> *


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

*TTT WILL BE THERE*


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by serg1950_@Sep 10 2008, 07:18 PM~11570869
> *TTT WILL BE THERE
> *


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

YO SAL WHERES THE AFTER PARTY GONNA BE AT?


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Karloz_@Sep 11 2008, 12:56 PM~11576865
> *SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Sep 11 2008, 10:18 AM~11576591
> *YO SAL WHERES THE AFTER PARTY GONNA BE AT?
> *


AT THE 141 CLUB .......


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

*

ALRIGHT EVERYBODY ITS GOING DOWN TOMORROW, EVERYONE IS WELCOME, PLEASE LEAVE YOUR ATTITUDES AT HOME, AND ENJOY A BEAUTIFUL DAY AT THE PARK!!!!*


----------



## JayJay209 (Jan 25, 2007)

i'll be there fo sho!!! uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JayJay209_@Sep 12 2008, 09:18 AM~11584653
> *i'll be there fo sho!!! uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

just got home from a good event, police shut it down mounties, helicopter, and all the trimmings  a special thanx to a group of homies that helped me get my car on the trailer before the po's rolled us


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

oh i forgot to mention that kingfish won the hop doesnt hurt i was the only guy hopping


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

post some pics ............................
:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Sep 13 2008, 04:41 PM~11594416
> *just got home from a good event, police shut it down mounties, helicopter, and all the trimmings   a special thanx to a group of homies that helped me get my car on the trailer before the po's rolled us
> *



see if the white guy was there they would have left ya alone lol.

oh and let me guess you ran out of gas in it again lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Sep 13 2008, 04:42 PM~11594425
> *oh i forgot to mention that kingfish won the hop doesnt hurt i was the only guy hopping
> *



should have disconnected 1 motor and hit up the single pump hop as well lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Sep 13 2008, 03:42 PM~11594425
> *oh i forgot to mention that kingfish won the hop doesnt hurt i was the only guy hopping
> *


you didnt call to tell me about the hop :angry:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

you never come out here when i need you  didnt think youd budge 4 150 bux


----------



## onepinchegrandprix (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 13 2008, 10:29 PM~11596706
> *should have disconnected 1 motor and hit up the single pump hop as well  lol
> *



SHIT DONT TELL ME THAT WAS A DOUBLE PUMP CAR....??


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*On behalf of Born2Ryde we would like to thank Skanless & Latin Style for putting up a great event the carnitas were off the hook even had time to get 2nd. Two bad a few guys had to mess it all up you guys even made the Sunday paper heard that lady got arrested. Well can't wait for next year hopefully the city don't put this incident on you guys. Man didn't even have time to tell the dj I was selling puppies oh well see you guys around. *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Born2Ryde_CC_209_@Sep 15 2008, 12:19 AM~11604072
> *On behalf of Born2Ryde we would like to thank Skanless & Latin Style for putting up a great event the carnitas were off the hook even had time to get 2nd. Two bad a few guys had to mess it all up you guys even made the Sunday paper heard that lady got arrested. Well can't wait for next year hopefully the city don't put this incident on you guys. Man didn't even have time to tell the dj I was selling puppies oh well see you guys around.
> *



any idea on who it was that caused the problems, definately dont need that around at the family events that get thrown by the local car clubs. i read it in the sunday local section as well...


----------



## JOHNNIE3 (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 15 2008, 12:00 AM~11604257
> *any idea on who it was that caused the problems, definately dont need that around at the family events that get thrown by the local car clubs.  i read it in the sunday local section as well...
> *


To Latin Style and Skanless CC's I would like to express my deepest apology for the actions of a few. as far as the show was concerned... Everything was better than the year before... More people, great food, a lil dranky drank... Ya'll handled yourselves like true FAMILIA... not even a gun going off would cause you all to lose your cool... for that I salute all the true Gangstas who would not be provoked over "lil shit" cuzz believe me when I say the whole thing could have gotten truly ugly. but you all kept your kewl and vacated leaving the guilty to their crime and the bystanders the opportunity to see a calm exodus from the park.

 J3  

Shot fired at Modesto car show

last updated: September 14, 2008 11:50:05 AM

Police arrested a woman suspected of firing a gun in the air when a fight broke out at a car show at Beard Brook Park, just south of downtown Modesto.

29yr old Suspect, of Modesto was arrested on suspicion of negligent discharge of a firearm, said Sgt. Brian Findlen, a Modesto police spokesman. The event, held at the park along South Morton Boulevard, was organized by several car clubs. The fight started in the parking lot. Findlen said one shot was fired, but nobody was hit.

When officers arrived, about 70 to 100 people were at the park, including children, he said. Witnesses directed officers to a gold Chevrolet Tahoe leaving the park. The officers stopped the vehicle and detained Ruano and another woman. The other woman was released. Findlen said officers found a handgun in the Tahoe. Witnesses identified Ruano as the woman who fired the gun, Findlen said, adding that the fight appeared to have been gang-related.


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

wow, what can i say.............
first of all i want thank everybody that made it out here to come kick it with us. on my half i wanna apologize about the situation that happen during our event, especially to all the parents that had their kids there to witness what happened. i also wanna apologize to you Sal, homie i know you put a lot of time and effort all year to make this happen, i know we spent a lot of money on this event n iam sorry for everything ending up the way it did.


----------



## JOHNNIE3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I stand by my comments... I richly believe that this event was really gonna bust open some new perspectives on our lifestyle and the Lowrider culture....


----------



## concretetom (Mar 2, 2008)

hey sal from all of us at the the latin union car club we had fun,the food was great,entertainment was great,beer was off the hook,hope this doesnt discourage you to much,like i said the function was great,some people cant get along,its not about where your from for us its about are family and cars, some people will never know the difference,hope you do it again,were with you homie.


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

*
FIRST WANA SAY THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT MADE IT OUT THERE.. AND SORRY FOR WHAT THE FAMILYS AND KIDS HAD TO GO THROUGH. WE PUT ALOT OF EFFORT AND MONEY IN THIS EVENT TO HAVE SERTAN INDVIDUALS MESS IT ALL UP. YOU CAN BE SURE THIS WONT!!! HAPPEN NEXT YEAR I PROMISE. 
*
*
THANK YOU ALL FROM LATIN STYLE C.C. & SKANLESS CC.  
*


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

*
HERES SOME PICS OF THE PICNIC
*


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

SUP SAL NO PICS YET :biggrin:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

SAL WE SHOULD HAVE DONE THIS HA. :buttkick:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

KEEP YOUR HEAD UP HOMIE


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

HEY SAL THAT LOOKS LIKE JOSE IN YOUR GROUP PIC. AM I SEEING SHIT OR WHAT!!!!1


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

it all good homies...i think back on what we could of done to stop the 2 groups that were involved.....tried kicking them out......the more i talked to them to calm them down,they got louder..its too bad the bbq had to end that way.......8years doin this bbq, didnt expect this to happen...this has always been a family fuction......like to thank all the riderz that were there to celebrate skanless c.c. &latin style annual bbq ..THANKS .......and thank you latinstyle......will see what happens next year


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Sep 16 2008, 06:44 PM~11619534
> *SAL WE SHOULD HAVE DONE THIS HA. :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

I THINK NEXT YEAR WELL DO WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

danm i had just anounced the wet t shirt contest :angry: and that stupid azz fight still broke out...i guess gang shit is more important


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LATINSTYLE67_@Sep 16 2008, 06:57 PM~11619657
> *I THINK NEXT YEAR WELL DO WHAT WE TALKED ABOUT
> *


yup i think so too :biggrin:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

THAT WAY OUR CLUBS AND FAMILY MEMBERS CAN HAVE THE BENIFT TO CELABRATE AND HAVE A GREAT TIME :cheesy:


----------



## LATINSTYLE67 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Sep 16 2008, 04:57 PM~11619659
> *danm i had just anounced the wet t shirt contest  :angry: and that stupid azz fight still broke out...i guess gang shit is more important
> *


DAMM I KNOW I WAS WAITING FOR THAT SHIT TO. I GUESS THEY RATHER SEE GUYS ROLLING AROUND THAN THAT ASS.. FUCKEN SHIT!!!!!


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by concretetom_@Sep 16 2008, 01:18 AM~11613599
> * hey sal from all of us at the the latin union car club we had fun,the food was great,entertainment was great,beer was off the hook,hope this doesnt discourage you to much,like i said the function was great,some people cant get along,its not about where your from for us its about are family and cars, some people will never know the difference,hope you do it again,were with you homie.
> *


whats up......thanks for chillin with us.....thanks for the heads up


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Sep 16 2008, 07:03 PM~11619717
> *whats up......thanks for chillin with us.....thanks for the heads up
> *



actually gonna just pm u sal


----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

damn i really wanted to see that wet t shirt contest, i think you couldve take it gabe!!!!!!!!!!!! lol jk jk homie


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Sep 16 2008, 05:54 PM~11619626
> *it all good homies...i think back on what we could of done to stop the 2 groups that were involved.....tried kicking them out......the more i talked to them to calm them down,they got louder..its too bad the bbq had to end that way.......8years doin this bbq, didnt expect this to happen...this has always been a family fuction......like to thank all the riderz that were there to celebrate  skanless c.c. &latin style annual bbq ..THANKS .......and thank you latinstyle......will see what happens next year
> *



Sorry to hear this happened at your event Sal. Hopefully this doesn't prohibit the city from giving you permits to put this on next year. I wasn't able to make it but to hear about some "gang" shit breaking out at one of our "family" bbq's pisses me off. It takes something like this even though no one got hurt to make us *"ALL"* look bad in the lowrider community. No matter how much positive we do for the communities i.e. toy drives, turkey drives, canned food drives, building cars like Chago's Dream and Lil Eddie's ride it takes one incident to wash all of that away.


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_VIC'S PIC'S_


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## LatinStyle86 (Jan 11, 2008)

nice pics vic, hey bro let me know when you get more of those inserts cause i'll probably wanna get more


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_HEY BRO, I WILL KEEP A LOOK OUT_


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 17 2008, 08:31 AM~11624068
> *Sorry to hear this happened at your event Sal.  Hopefully this doesn't prohibit the city from giving you permits to put this on next year.  I wasn't able to make it but to hear about some "gang" shit breaking out at one of our "family" bbq's pisses me off.  It takes something like this even though no one got hurt to make us "ALL" look bad in the lowrider community.  No matter how much positive we do for the communities i.e. toy drives, turkey drives, canned food drives, building cars like Chago's Dream and Lil Eddie's ride it takes one incident to wash all of that away.
> *


whats up kutty ...i agree 100% .......ive been hearing this alot from people..lowriders= gang violence...i hate that shit......like you say kutty ,they washed it all away..... :angry:


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

more pics VIC :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Sep 17 2008, 08:43 PM~11630390
> *whats up kutty ...i agree 100% .......ive been hearing this alot from people..lowriders= gang violence...i hate that shit......like you say kutty ,they  washed it all away..... :angry:
> *



people only remember the bad shit. never the good that we do or have done in the past. they only focus the bullshit. they associate gang member with a lowrider. 80% dont even own a car let alone a lowrider..... we can only do so much then get dropped back down to the basement


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

whats up sal. first off sorry to c that pop off i planned on going all summer long to the bbq, it takes growing up to realize right from wrong, them beefing didnt start that day, and should not of continued at the bbq, but that shit gotta end.  and i cant wait till next years annual bbq 2009 yg 2a og


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

:0


----------

